# Storing Bigfoot Decoys



## takeem75 (May 30, 2009)

I've got 6 dozen GHG full bodies in bags that I am stacking and hanging from the inside of my trailer. I also have 2 dozen Big Feet and haven't come up with a good way to store and transport these. any ideas or pictures of what everyone else is doing?


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

do not hang them on hooks on the walls by thier feet. I did this and the heat of last summer caused the legs and feet to bend and they never did return to normal. Makes it hard to keep decoys standing up


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Just throw them into the trailer. They can actaully handle abuse.


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

I agree with BL..the best way to store bigfoots is to just throw them in. You could try getting one of those huge feed bags to throw them all in.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

blhunter3 said:


> Just throw them into the trailer. They can actaully handle abuse.


Ditto


----------

